# So much Barking...



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

So I've been trying to grin and bear it with the barking but things with my almost 5 month old seem to be getting worse and it's getting out of hand.

So hoping for some advice.

Rigby has always been very vocal but has developed a really deep incessant bark that she is not afraid to use.

In order of most concerning to least, she will bark:

- in the front garden when people walk by on the other side of the fence and can get very worked up if it is a dog (this behaviour I feel was imitated from my mum's terriers when she visits her house)
- on the front verge (we hang out there a lot, it is very wide, and she will spot people coming along the footpath and will start growling and barking at them from a distance but usually pulls herself together by the time they are close and she wants a pat
- at night especially when I take her out for a toilet break (on leash) she will let any sound/movement "have it"
- when she is put outdoors and would prefer to be inside
- when she wants attention, particularly when people are eating or preparing food
- when she is tied up outside the coffee shop (and can still see me inside ordering) 


I've tried ignoring it, praising her when she is quiet and telling her no and sticking her in the laundry for time out...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ian Dunbar has a great method to assist with it.

In a nutshell, teach speak, then teach soosh. Do a search on it and you may find the link, or just google it. I think there might be a vid on his site about it.

But, I think you just need to persist and maybe just check your consistency with your corrections. Pup is only 5 months old.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No real advice, I'm afraid, just compassion for your frustration :'(

I've got a quiet V and a Spaniel mix that is as loud as two dogs. She will talk back, talk to anything that moves. Lisa is too cute and only 6 months old, don't have the heart to tell her to stay quiet.

I tried to throw treats (to keep her busy, like Dunbar suggests), no luck. Tried to ignore, no luck. Finally, I just let her tell her story for a while and redirect her attention... Usually that means pick her up and play.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: So much Barking...*



datacan said:


> No real advice, I'm afraid, just compassion for your frustration :'(
> 
> I've got a quiet V and a Spaniel mix that is as loud as two dogs. She will talk back, talk to anything that moves. Lisa is too cute and only 6 months old, don't have the heart to tell her to stay quiet.
> 
> I tried to throw treats (to keep her busy, like Dunbar suggests), no luck. Tried to ignore, no luck. Finally, I just let her tell her story for a while and redirect her attention... Usually that means pick her up and play.


I had spaniels prior to pointers. One was a real chatter box just like your girl. One little thing I used to love was he would curl up next to me and almost in a whisper, natter to me softly while he fell asleep........ I miss Strika.


----------

